# Inside of windscreen



## nashdm2 (May 16, 2012)

Guys, for the last 20 years I have tried to effectively clean the inside of my windscreen. Used a number of products, but, never been 100% happy.
The thing is, its gets some greasy stuff on it over time, from the fan I think. I also think it has to be a product that can cut through that grime and leave a streak free finish.
I have been using screenies for a while, but you need to be changing the screenie quite often as it starts to break down and leave white deposits as its not a lint free product.
So, what works for you please?


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I've always found a good wipe with some diluted IPA followed by the QD of your choice works. Just go back half hour later and give it another wipe with a clean waffle towel or similar. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Nilglass. No streaks or smears for me, ever.
I don't worry about soaking the screen. I find it helps to dissolve the crud and soak it up into the cloth.
Then clean the screen as you would normally with a very short pile or fish scale microfibre.


----------



## nashdm2 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks, is the Nilglass a product which can cut through the greasy grime on the inside of the windscreen, much like an alcohol product will please?


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Any glass cleaner and newspaper. 

Cheers 
David


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Stop repeating the same mistake, over and over. I came to the conclusion glass cleaners didnt work and found a solution.

You need no solvents or alcohol alone, that does nothing but move the dirt around ,and create streaks - you need to LIFT the dirt off the screen - this are oils from your dash evaporating up into the windscreen, plus biological matter and atmospheric impurities. Alcohol wont shift that.

Get yourself a CREAM glass cleaner. Many industrial ones out there, even Windolene to an extent though it can be hard work.
Spread thinly, use a microfibre to remove the now suspended oils and dirt onto the cloth, and repeat where needed.

You'll find the only thing leaving marks is now not the oils but the cream you've missed.

99% of glass cleaners fail to produce results.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Carplan Trade Crystal Glass Cleaner - 5Ltr - £6.20 deliverd!

Its just about 10% IPA and distilled water,

this is the most cost-effective glass cleaner ive ever come across and it works!

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/c...S3us5fy09IjCbbi3xKOyl8uC5th3qxOMaAhxOEALw_wcB

Ive even diluted it to use it on the outside of my windscreen where I have a glass coating applied, used DI water

Again this is the most cost-effective glass cleaner you'll ever by


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

\Rian said:


> Carplan Trade Crystal Glass Cleaner - 5Ltr - £6.20 deliverd!
> 
> Its just about 10% IPA and distilled water,
> 
> ...


Not one I've tried, but have looked at several times...

Might get some to try out :thumb:


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

5-10% IPA, 1% NaOH. That would be pretty simple to make up yourself, but is priced so cheaply there is almost no point. Will try that when my current ones run out.

I've also had a huge amount of success with Car Chem's Clear View - after trying lots of other products and not being impressed. Most I'd used were just streaking the grease layers instead. I bought it on sale at 500mL for £4 something. Clear View is ammonia based, so cuts rather well.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> Not one I've tried, but have looked at several times...
> 
> Might get some to try out :thumb:


You wont be disappointed I even use it in the house just top up an old glass cleaner bottle, its so cheap its crazy


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Cookeh said:


> 5-10% IPA, 1% NaOH. That would be pretty simple to make up yourself, but is priced so cheaply there is almost no point. Will try that when my current ones run out.
> 
> I've also had a huge amount of success with Car Chem's Clear View - after trying lots of other products and not being impressed. Most I'd used were just streaking the grease layers instead. I bought it on sale at 500mL for £4 something. Clear View is ammonia based, so cuts rather well.


YEa, you couldn't by the raw ingredients that cheap and because its just IPA based ive even added 99% IPA to make it around 20-25% for panel wipe.

Not a fan of ammonia-based products as it can damage some nonfactory tints


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Rian said:


> You wont be disappointed I even use it in the house just top up an old glass cleaner bottle, its so cheap its crazy


Their APC Clean 100+ also does glass, so in theory it should do the dash and glass with no overspray issues either side.

theory needs testing though, if so, problem simplified.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

NorthantsPete said:


> Their APC Clean 100+ also does glass, so in theory it should do the dash and glass with no overspray issues either side.
> 
> theory needs testing though, if so, problem simplified.


All APC's can clean glass but glass cleaner gives a deeper clean with less streaks as glass cleaner tends to evaporate with less residue than APC.

As glass is see-through it tends to show smears and steeks more than painted surfaces their for glass cleaner is the sensible option.

In theory, you could clean glass with most liquids, QD, APC, TFR, water but glass cleaner is the best option


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

\Rian said:


> Carplan Trade Crystal Glass Cleaner - 5Ltr - £6.20 deliverd!
> 
> Its just about 10% IPA and distilled water,
> 
> ...


Just ordered this, I needed some glass cleaner and was gonna get a litre of no nonsense glass cleaner from screwfix as that has great reviews and is only £4 but I needed some bits from Car parts for less anyway so added the carplan cleaner on as well. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

WRX said:


> Just ordered this, I needed some glass cleaner and was gonna get a litre of no nonsense glass cleaner from screwfix as that has great reviews and is only £4 but I needed some bits from Car parts for less anyway so added the carplan cleaner on as well. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now you need a few decent mf cloths and a good technique as technique is the important part, use 2 cloths, the first one will need to be a medium pile around 350gsm that's whay you'll. Apply the cleaner with, the second one will need to be a glass cloth, fish's scale cloth or waddle weave cloth and that's what's you use to buff the glass after.

Start by spraying your cleaner on to your first cloths and clean the glass, next take your second cloth and buff the glass, you may need to do this more than onece on a windscreen of its never had this before

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

\Rian said:


> Now you need a few decent mf cloths and a good technique as technique is the important part, use 2 cloths, the first one will need to be a medium pile around 350gsm that's whay you'll. Apply the cleaner with, the second one will need to be a glass cloth, fish's scale cloth or waddle weave cloth and that's what's you use to buff the glass after.
> 
> Start by spraying your cleaner on to your first cloths and clean the glass, next take your second cloth and buff the glass, you may need to do this more than onece on a windscreen of its never had this before
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Cheers for advice. I've placed s big order with in2detailing as well and got a glass cloth for inside the car windows.
https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/prod...cloth-guaranteed-streak-free-ja190574244.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

nashdm2 said:


> Thanks, is the Nilglass a product which can cut through the greasy grime on the inside of the windscreen, much like an alcohol product will please?


Sorry only just seen this. To answer your question, yes.
Like I say no streaks no smears ever. If you do you are doing it wrong. Works every time for me and I clean a lot of screens.
Technique is important though.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I think you should go with a glass polish first time around then us whatever you like such as AGFast glass or Nilglass as you’ll be on top of it from then on . Use an old towel or something to protect the dash from any dropped polish etc. Kent glass cloths are ideal for using with a glass cleaner or similar although I do like using my Dodo juice mint marking glass cloth as well. Megs or Gtech glass polish is very good in my experience just mind and then wipe over with some glass afterwards.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Is this stuff okay on tinted windows? Been using Nilglass and it's about to finish so on the look out.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Good old fashioned Windolene works for me.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

My point in my last post.

Just dont leave any behind but you need cream cleaners, any. You cant suspend grease with just solvents, it doesnt work like that.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

NorthantsPete said:


> My point in my last post.
> 
> Just dont leave any behind but you need cream cleaners, any. You cant suspend grease with just solvents, it doesnt work like that.


Yes it does. It is how surfactants work and how dry cleaning works .


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

PWOOD said:


> I think you should go with a glass polish first time around then us whatever you like such as AGFast glass or Nilglass as you'll be on top of it from then on . Use an old towel or something to protect the dash from any dropped polish etc. Kent glass cloths are ideal for using with a glass cleaner or similar although I do like using my Dodo juice mint marking glass cloth as well. Megs or Gtech glass polish is very good in my experience just mind and then wipe over with some glass afterwards.


My method exactly. Clean with a cream polish - AG Glass Polish - followed up by something like AG Fast Glass. In the past I've used fast glass on its own but it just moved the dirt around making vision even worse in strong sun or at night with oncoming traffic. A valeter told me to this and I haven't had an issue since.

Windows attract a lot of dirt as the moisture in the air containing contaminants from your breathing and outside air condenses on the glass. I found the rear window in my previous car attracted the most dirt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Sh1ner said:


> Yes it does. It is how surfactants work and how dry cleaning works .


Pete said you cant suspend grease in solvents (which is correct, it will not suspend grease, but it can dissolve it). A surfactant is not a solvent, a suspension is not a solution. That being said, you can use both to clean.

Surfactants will improve the efficacy of a solvent, however, as it will decrease the surface tension of the dirt/grease and allow it to be lifted by the solvent more readily. If you're struggling to shift something using just a solvent, then adding a surfactant to that will help greatly.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

NorthantsPete said:


> Stop repeating the same mistake, over and over. I came to the conclusion glass cleaners didnt work and found a solution.
> 
> You need no solvents or alcohol alone, that does nothing but move the dirt around ,and create streaks - you need to LIFT the dirt off the screen - this are oils from your dash evaporating up into the windscreen, plus biological matter and atmospheric impurities. Alcohol wont shift that.
> 
> ...


Agree with this and I've used the Autoglym Glass Polish for years on the inside of the screen it's the only thing that works for me without issue


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

nashdm2 said:


> Guys, for the last 20 years I have tried to effectively clean the inside of my windscreen. Used a number of products, but, never been 100% happy.
> The thing is, its gets some greasy stuff on it over time, from the fan I think. I also think it has to be a product that can cut through that grime and leave a streak free finish.
> I have been using screenies for a while, but you need to be changing the screenie quite often as it starts to break down and leave white deposits as its not a lint free product.
> So, what works for you please?


I see that no-one has mentioned* Stoner Invisible Glass* yet. I've used it for a few years now and unless you have the 1930s style vertical windscreen, the same company make an ingenious cleaning tool to let you effortlessly sit in one of the front seats and reach to whole screen. It really does exactly what it promises and makes an awkward job easy.

Best current eBay price is £9.99 for the spray cleaner 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stoner-I...511356&hash=item4b4ec4fde9:g:8HAAAOSwHglcWAkq

......and £14.50 for the tool.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-STON...029958?hash=item5b54945046:g:WoEAAOSw6y5cjmIi

Neither sale is anything to do with me and won't appeal to those who want to brew up IPA solutions in their shed or save a few pence by using up their old newspapers, or debate the meaning of what a surfactant is..........:lol:

Derek.


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Derek-Eddleston said:


> I see that no-one has mentioned* Stoner Invisible Glass* yet. I've used it for a few years now and unless you have the 1930s style vertical windscreen, the same company make an ingenious cleaning tool to let you effortlessly sit in one of the front seats and reach to whole screen. It really does exactly what it promises and makes an awkward job easy.
> 
> Best current eBay price is £9.99 for the spray cleaner
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stoner-I...511356&hash=item4b4ec4fde9:g:8HAAAOSwHglcWAkq
> ...


+1 for Stoners IG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Cookeh said:


> Pete said you cant suspend grease in solvents (which is correct, it will not suspend grease, but it can dissolve it). A surfactant is not a solvent, a suspension is not a solution. That being said, you can use both to clean.
> 
> Surfactants will improve the efficacy of a solvent, however, as it will decrease the surface tension of the dirt/grease and allow it to be lifted by the solvent more readily. If you're struggling to shift something using just a solvent, then adding a surfactant to that will help greatly.


I do not recall saying they were the same.
A solvent like paraffin will dissolve grease and if agitated will hold it in suspension until it becomes saturated or allowed to settle and separate.
So if you use the right solvent for the contaminant it will hold it in suspension while you clean.
A surfactant can reduce surface tension and allows particles of either charge, depending on the surfactant, to bind to the carrier (often water, washing machine) and the contaminant at the same time.
Dry cleaning will hold contaminants in suspension at much reduced concentrations because of the volume of solvent, so the dirt disappears when the solvent is withdrawn.
Surfactants will hold contaminants in suspension and drag them along with the carrier into the cloth.
Either way the contaminants are suspended/carried in solution and removed.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

NorthantsPete said:


> Stop repeating the same mistake, over and over. I came to the conclusion glass cleaners didnt work and found a solution.
> 
> You need no solvents or alcohol alone, that does nothing but move the dirt around ,and create streaks - you need to LIFT the dirt off the screen - this are oils from your dash evaporating up into the windscreen, plus biological matter and atmospheric impurities. Alcohol wont shift that.
> 
> ...


Got to agree with this.. Problem is the crowd including me fall in and out of love with products and methods.. Personally I'm finding myself returning to some of the classics. I am getting on a bit though :lol:


----------



## Lancs_lad (Nov 22, 2008)

Absolutely nothing but clean water and these:

https://www.dunelm.com/product/e-cloth-ultra-glass-and-polishing-cloth-1000047143

Amazing stuff, I use them now for cleaning all the glass in the house, shower screen and car windows. No residue no smears and also environmentally friendly.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Just did mine at the weekend with gold old fashioned Windolene Cream. Inside and out my glass is spotless.

Solvents cant dissolve grease, it can dislodge it but you cant create or remove matter... it has to go somewhere and that is not in the air!

Cream is best for suspending the matter and avoids reapplying said grease when it gets on your cloth.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Barkeepers friend would also be effective, I use BKF for the outside and Autoglym Glass Polish for the inside of the windscreen.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I use 3M Glass Cleaner on the inside of my glass. A superb, underrates and great value product in my opinon (see my video below).

I also use it on the outside after every wash. It has a little durability so expect some beading after application for the next few days (on bare glass). Safe with window tints and coatings!

I have also found on some very greasy windows, that the AutoGlym Glass Polish, left to dry does absorb some of the grease when buffed off.

The greasy marks on the inside of glass are a pet hate of mine, especially driving through a town with many street lights at night.


----------

